# Colnago Master Light -09 Molteni



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

for your information, I have a brand new unbuilt Colnago master light for sale on this site classifieds...orange and blue, with factory tags and chrome fork..colnago size 58 which is a 56 essentially. price 1900 save almost a thousand and brand new. health issue here.


----------

